# New Screen In My Car!!!!!!



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

These are pictures of my new Clarion 7 inch screen/dvd player 









Closed









Open


















Close up of switches to turn on/off visor and headrest screens









Front Screens









All Screens


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

what did the 7" in-dash w/ dvd cost you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Looks like an accident waiting to happen... lol


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

much props....looks reallt good


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

99.se.ltd said:


> *what did the 7" in-dash w/ dvd cost you? *


cost me $1000


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

FIVE screens?


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

five SCREENS?!?!?!

you drive with enough people to watch all those screens? i usually don't let more than one other person in my classic because of weight. i wanna keep her light on her feet. sheeeshhhh...

nice look, though 

CMo


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

WOW! Im impressed. Thats a really nice Job! Your whole stereo rocks actually. You must love it in your car.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

five!    

looks tight tho.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nice but i consider tv's in the visor overkill. to me the most you need in a sedan is a flip out in the dash board and a tv in each headrest. still looks pretty sick though


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

fro, what if you dont have one in the dash, are visors still overkill?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I'm not really a fan of tv's in the visor. To me its just trying to fill your car up full of tv's and having the status quo of bieng a baller. I'm not saying there stupid or anything but i personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Where's the tv in the steering column???


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

superfro86, how else would the driver or passenger watch tv if there wasnt a fold out head unit one? I think thats exactly when you need the ones in the visors, or else they couldnt watch anything.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what i'm saying is that TV's arent really for the driver in the first place. you can't safely drive and watch TV at the same time. Its more of a status quo or a thing for the passengers. I really don't want to watch tv or play games on a little 7 inch screen anyway. It is also very easy to steal tv's from the visors. I'm not knocking them, I'm just saying i wouldn't do it and that i consider it over kill since he has a flip out screen.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Damn fro, you got a nice srereo coming. I see youre sporting some nice smaller companies, good stuff man!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

surprised anyone else knew what the fuck i was talking about. I forgot to add that i'm usingKnuKocepts wiring since its cheaper than stinger or lightning audio. Since i found out a cheaper way to sounddeaden the car (peal and seal) cheaper wiring (knuconceptz) cheaper alt (140 amp) and i'm cutting caps, and eq's and crossovers since i wouldn't need them with a bigger alt and the cd player has a pretty good eq and crossover built in i can buy more expensive product and come close to the same price as my previous system ideas


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Awesome stuff man, its gonna be awesome. Get back to us (or me ) once you get all that stuff!!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i'm hoping to have it by the end of summer (thats not very soon but hey Its a 17 year old buying over $1k of stereo equipment) whats holding me back is that i can't seem to get a part time job. Just about every business i have talked to around here won't be hiring till summer. I just wonder how much SQ that XXX will have in a ported enclosure even though it would be a box tuned low. I might build a sealed and a ported box since the design i have for the installation (amp rack bolted to the rear strut tower brace so u see the amps flush mounted when u fold the seat down and enclosure that looks like a false wall) would allow me to fairly easy switch boxes for sq competitions and daily use. I'm chosing to use the Adire components since they fire extremely well off axis so they are perfect for stock locations. I would just have to make a spacer and mount the tweeter in the door beside the ac vents (Steve brown said u get a awesome imaging effect when you mount a tweeter like this and time correction, it makes it seem like the tweeter is out side the car) I'm still debating over the XXX and the brahma i'm just leaning towards the brahma now


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

looks really nice TV's are cool I have two myself a 7.2" in dash and a 7" fold down


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ive never heard the XXX myself, but have heard NOTHING BUT GOOD stuff about the Brahma. Id I had the money, I would probably go for the Brahma. Im sure you go here, since you know of these products, but search on www.caraudioforum.com for xxx/brahma comparisons. Its more of a SQ sub in itself, it just gets HELLA, HELLA loud.


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

thanx for whoring my thread fro 


anyways...thanx everyone for the comments...im going to start on the outside of the car..i plan to put this car in shows..its not my daily driver so i dont have to worry about it being stolen when i go to the store or something...5 tvs is a bit much..but i love it and thats all that matters


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

hey i didn't whore you're thread i pimped this fucker!! j/k that still is a nice set-up. i wish i could afford a Alpine CVA-1003, the alpine DVD changer and the navigation unit.


----------

